# New Speedsolving Minecraft server



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2012)

Since Chris's server was stopped after his CPU melted, I decided to start a new one. Won't be 24/7, will use hamachi:

Network ID: ben1996123-server-4
Password: server
IP: 5.4.111.156


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 5, 2012)

You should post this on the mc thread.
You could also have times that the server will always be on.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> You should post this on the mc thread.
> You could also have times that the server will always be on.



Server will be on from 3pm - 5am UK time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2012)

here's the town where everyone lives so far.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 10, 2012)

why isn't it on now?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> why isn't it on now?



It is now (and it was then, maybe I just restarted it or something). You have to add me on hamachi before you can come on though

edit:


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 11, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> It is now (and it was then, maybe I just restarted it or something). You have to add me on hamachi before you can come on though
> 
> edit:



Don't i just have to join the network?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Don't i just have to join the network?



Same thing. You haven't joined though.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 11, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Same thing. You haven't joined though.



errr i'll try again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> errr i'll try again.



Network is ben1996123-server (- not _)
password is server


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 12, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Network is ben1996123-server (- not _)
> password is server



-_- well no wonder it didn't work


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> -_- well no wonder it didn't work



I did put it in the second post. I'll delete that and update the first one.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2012)

The server wont be on until monday (maybe late on sunday/monday morning) because wsmo.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Server is back up.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 29, 2012)

Parkour course finished, made by me and Gredore.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

I am an awesome builder. I'll make the Eiffel Tower, when I join. I'll join in a few days.

EDIT: Please tell me cussing is not allowed...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 30, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Please tell me cussing is not allowed...



I see no reason for it not to be allowed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Back up your 1.2.5 jar or don't upgrade to 1.3 if you want to play sometime within the next few weeks.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh no...I get kicked of of servers with horrible swearing.

I will not be on for another 2-3 weeks, due to my computer being broken...D:
Apparantly, we might not be able to get the laptop into fixed condition, and it might shift over to a new laptop. So then I might not be able to get on Minecraft ever again. I'll hope and pray...

THINGS I CAN BUILD
Eiffel Tower, maybe with a parkour course
A Saloon
A Rollercoaster titled whatever you want me to
A US Nationals Minecraft competition, just need help making solvable cubes
An Underground Block Museum
A Parkour Teaching Facility
A Survival Games Tiny Map
A Feliks Zemdegs Memorial


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Oh no...I get kicked of of servers with horrible swearing.



Why? Also, there isn't really any swearing, just no rule against it.



IanTheCuber said:


> THINGS I CAN BUILD
> Eiffel Tower, maybe with a parkour course
> A Saloon
> A Rollercoaster titled whatever you want me to
> ...



It's more of a survival server.

Parkour is done already
Saloon is kind of useless
Rollercoaster maybe
lol US
lol?
We're going to build noob parkour soon anyway
It's a survival server, not survival games
lol

Build a giant pony statue if you want.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Uhh, I build stuff for fun anyway, so expect to see a bunch of random stuff anyway.

What I meant by the swearing thing is that my PARENTS kick me off, thinking I'm getting to swear behind their back.

Also, for the Eiffel tower thing, why not make aNOTHER parkour course? Or am I not going to be allowed?

Are there Bukkit commands? Please post the server rankings.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Uhh, I build stuff for fun anyway, so expect to see a bunch of random stuff anyway.
> 
> What I meant by the swearing thing is that my PARENTS kick me off, thinking I'm getting to swear behind their back.
> 
> ...



Each person gets a 25x25(x256) area to build their house in. If someone suggests something else to build and it sounds pretty good, then they can build it.

More parkour stuff will probably be made whenever we feel like it.

Uses bukkit of course. Plugins (30): WorldEdit, Vault, SignLift, PermissionsEx, LWC, ServerSave, WorldGuard, blXP, SilkSpawners, Spectate, TabHealth, Lottery, CoreProtect, ChopTree2, SimpleAfkKick, BKCommonLib, TogglePlugins, Modifyworld, SimpleSpleef, MobDisguise, Simple Prefix, PlayerFreeze, Essentials, CommandSigns, ChatManager, EssentialsProtect, EssentialsSpawn, NoLagg, ChestShop (might be removing this though, not decided yet), EssentialsChat.

Server rankings: builder, mod, me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Server updated to 1.3.1 (development build, so there might be some bugs/plugins not working correctly).


----------



## IanTheCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

Uh, not up?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Uh, not up?



you need to join the hamachi network before you can come on. see first post of the thread.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok so, no one has been on for a while. I'm thinking of starting a new map. I'll copy your chests and some stuff to the new map if you want.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Ok so, no one has been on for a while. I'm thinking of starting a new map. I'll copy your chests and some stuff to the new map if you want.



tekkit pree


----------



## YddEd (Jul 5, 2013)

Bump. Is this server still up at times? I can't download hamachi because they don't have a download for linux. Ill try though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Bump. Is this server still up at times? I can't download hamachi because they don't have a download for linux. Ill try though.



no it hasn't been up since the last post in this thread


----------



## YddEd (Jul 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> no it hasn't been up since the last post in this thread


So would you still host it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2013)

YddEd said:


> So would you still host it?



no


----------

